

Clang vs gcc Blender rendering comparison - rogercosseboom
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/cfe-dev/2009-March/004610.html

======
jcl
As I understand it, clang is a C front-end for the Low Level Virtual Machine
infrastructure. It's fantastic that the benchmarks show it actually performing
better than gcc in many cases, although it's not quite a valid comparison,
given that the two programs are not outputting the same pixel values.

~~~
likpok
clang clearly performs much much worse than gcc. I would much rather _correct_
results than _fast_ results in the general case.

The compiler should not make this decision for me.

~~~
jcl
This is true, but clang is new software under active development. The
intention of the project is not to trade off speed for correctness but to
eventually be correct _and_ fast.

According to the follow-up posts, the differences in rendering may largely be
due to bugs in the floating point code generation. Once these are fixed, it is
entirely possible that clang could generate the correct images at the higher
speed. We won't know until then, however.

------
ryanwaggoner
Great...I can get a 10-15% increase in speed in exchange for results that look
like shit.

